# Tues / Wed Overnighter



## Richgoose (Mar 17, 2010)

Had one back out this morning, so would like to fill one more spot to do BFT / AJ / Grouper fishing overnight tuesday into wednesday. Call (254) 482-0594 leaving from bridge bait tomorrow am...


----------

